# Urban Jungles Radio Presents: Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boas w/ Ed Marino!



## UrbanJungles (Jan 25, 2010)

Join me as we discuss nothing but the best in Amazon Basin Emerald Tree Boas _(Corallus batesii)_ with Ed Marino of *www.EmeraldTreeBoas.com*!  I will be chatting with Ed about everything Amazon Basins so this is a must listen for all _batesii_ fans! 

_*We will be on live this Friday night  1/29 @ 11pm!*_ (e.s.t.) at www.UrbanJunglesRadio.com


Everyone is welcome to call in with questions/comments to the live show!
I hope you will join me and my friend Andy V. a wildlife educator who I will school a bit on tree boa  

If you've had a chance to talk to Ed you will know he's a "no B.S." type of guy so if you want the truth to your question on Basins he's the man!

*This Friday at 11pm!!!!*
Be there!

Danny Mendez
UrbanJunglesRadio.com


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy Crap What a few beautiful Animals....I wish it wasnt so far away...it seems everything really cool is always to far away to get there


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 26, 2010)

Well on Friday night we are only as far away as www.UrbanJunglesRadio.com!


----------

